# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Βασίλης Μάρκογλου

## Polyneikos

Ενας καλός αθλητής που αξίζει να αναφερθεί ήταν ο* Βασίλης Μάρκογλου.*
Ξεκίνησε να αγωνίζεται ως εφηβος το 1990 και συνέχισε τους αγώνες εως και μεσα της δεκαετίας του 2000.
Διατηρούσε γυμναστηριο στην Αμφιάλη, το Barbarians



*Kάποιες από τις αγωνιστικές του παρουσίες 
*
1990 WABBA Κυπελλο
1993 Μr Aιγαίο
1995 WABBA Πανελληνιο
1999 Grand Prix ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ
1999 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο
2004 NABBA Hellas




*1999 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο*




*1999 Grand Prix ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτη η φωτογραφία ειναι από το *Mr Αιγαίο 1993,* με τον Βαγγέλη Φύτρο , σε νεαρή ηλικία και οι δύο



Οι επόμενες είναι από το* Πανελλήνιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ-ΠΕΣΔ το 2004*

----------


## Polyneikos

Mε τον Βασίλη Γρίβα



Μια συνέντευξη του Μάρκογλου από το περιοδικό Bodybuilding &  Fitness

----------


## Muscleboss

Ολοκληρωμενος αθλητής και καλός προπονητής. Κώστα σημείωσες τους αγώνες που συμμετείχε αλλά όχι τις θέσεις του. Νομίζω είχε κάποιες καλές διακρίσεις.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ενας καλός αθλητής που αξίζει να αναφερθεί ήταν ο* Βασίλης Μάρκογλου.*
> Ξεκίνησε να αγωνίζεται ως εφηβος το 1990 και συνέχισε τους αγώνες εως και μεσα της δεκαετίας του 2000.
> Διατηρούσε γυμναστηριο στην Αμφιάλη, το Barbarians
> 
> 
> *Kάποιες από τις αγωνιστικές του παρουσίες 
> *
> 1990 WABBA Κυπελλο
> 1993 Μr Aιγαίο
> ...





> Ολοκληρωμενος αθλητής και καλός προπονητής. Κώστα σημείωσες τους αγώνες που συμμετείχε αλλά όχι τις θέσεις του. Νομίζω είχε κάποιες καλές διακρίσεις.


Αυτο που γνωρίζω είναι ότι το 1999 κέρδισε την κατηγορία του, αλλά έπεσε στον Γενικό Τίτλο στον Βασίλη Γρίβα που ήταν αχτύπητος.
Το 2004, κερδισε την κατηγορία αλλά στον Γενικό υπήρξε τριπλή ισοβαθμία μετά από πολλά comparisons με τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη και τον Γιάννη Μάγκο.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Λίγοι αθλητές απ’ όσους έχω γνωρίσει είχαν τις γενετικές προδιαγραφές του Βασίλη.
Αν προσθέσουμε σε αυτό τις σκληρές προετοιμασίες που έκανε και τις γνώσεις του, τότε καταλαβαίνουμε πως έκανε αυτήν τη λαμπρή πορεία στο άθλημα.
Τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο…

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω συνέντευξη του Βασίλη είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 8 - Δεκέμβριος 2002.
Ο Βασίλης ήταν σε κορυφαία φόρμα και επιλέχθηκε για το εξώφυλλο του τεύχους.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## vaggan

φοβερος ο μαρκογλου το 2010 η 11 ειχα την τυχη να κανω μερικες προπονησεις στο γυμναστηριο του στο κερατσινι το barberians νομιζω το ελεγαν

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 19- Αύγουστος 2016, υπάρχει το παρακάτω αφιέρωμα του Βασίλη Μάρκογλου.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

